# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  Λαχανικά σε καρδερίνα ;;

## stefos

Μπορειτε παρακαλω να αναφερετε συνοπτικα μονο τα λαχανικα που  κανουν διατροφικα για την καρδερινα

----------


## ninos

Μπρόκολο, καρότο, ζωχός, αντιδι, σπανάκι, ραπανάκι, αγκινάρα και άλλα που σίγουρα έχω ξεχάσει  :Happy:

----------


## lagreco69

Δινε τους και φρεσκια ριγανη και θυμαρι. 

Δες και εδω Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας.

----------


## stefos

Συγνωμη θελω 2 διευκρινισεις. Αυτα που αναφερονται στο αρθρο κανουν και για καναρινια και για καρδερινες? Και δευτερο μπορουμε να τα σερβιρουμε ωμα η καποια θελουν βρασιμο και ποια ? Σορυ αν εγινα κουραστικος αλλα εχω αποριες

----------


## jk21

ολα οσα βλεπεις εκει ,ειναι οκ απο θεμα καταλληλοτητας ουσιων γενικα για τα πτηνα .Καποια εχουν θετικη δραση στην προληψη ασθενειων ,ακομα και των κοκκιδιων ,καποια εχουν αποτοξινωτικη δραση ειτε απο κακη διατροφη ,ειτε απο λοιμωξη οργανων οπως το συκωτι και τα νεφρα και καποια εχουν απλα υψηλη θρεπτικη αξια και αντιοξειδωτικες ιδιοτητες που ενισχυουν το ανοσοποιητικο των πουλιων και βοηθουν στην προασπιση της υγειας τους και με αυτο τον τροπο 

Δεν χρειαζονται βρασιμο 

Οι καρδερινες ομως ,οπως ξερεις ειναι πουλια με ιδιαιτερο χαρακτηρα και αν μιλαμε για πουλια εκτροφης ,εχει σημασια πως εχουν μαθει στην εκτροφη που γεννηθηκανε ,πριν ερθουν στο χωρο σου .Σε δικα σου πουλια , μπορεις απο μικρες να καθορισεις εσυ τις συνηθειες τους .Αν παμε ομως στη δυσκολη περιπτωση ,οπου τα πουλια ηρθανε απο εκτροφη που δεν τους δινανε χορταρικα καθολου ή ελαχιστα ,δεν ειναι καναρινια ,που θα εχεις ελαχιστα ή και καθολου προβληματα ,αν αυξησεις αμεσα τις μερες χορηγησης χορταρικων .Στην καρδερινα ,θα το κανεις σιγα σιγα ,με πολυ μικρες ποσοτητες του καθε χορταρικου και ελεγχο αντιδρασης τους ,στο τι επιλεγουν ,τι τους ενοχλει κλπ  .Ναι σπανια θα δεις καρδερινα που θα επιλεξει καποιο χορταρικο μετα μανιας ,να της δημιουργησει προβλημα .Αν το επιλεξει και πεσει με τα μουτρα ,ειναι γιατι της αρεσει .Μην φοβηθεις βοτανα οπως η ριγανη και ο βασιλικος .Μακαρι να τα επιλεγουν .Αν ναι να τα δινεις συχνοτατα .Ολα να τα δινεις συχνα ,αλλα με σταδιακη και οχι αποτομη εισοδο στο διαιτολογιο 

καλη τους ορεξη !

* εδω ρημαζουν το σεσκουλο καποιου ατυχου αγροτη 





Στελιο (ninos ) εδω τι τους εδινες;

----------


## stefos

Κατατοπιστικοτατος! οπως παντα δημητρη. Σε ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## antonispahn

Δημητρη βασιλικο φυλλα φρεσκα?

----------


## lagreco69

> Δημητρη βασιλικο φυλλα φρεσκα?


Ναι Αντωνη. κατευθειαν απο την γλαστρα εδινα εγω κλαδακια ολο το καλοκαιρι, οσο ειχα τον Βασιλικο.

Καλη χρονια να εχουμε!!!  :Happy:

----------


## antonispahn

> Ναι Αντωνη. κατευθειαν απο την γλαστρα εδινα εγω κλαδακια ολο το καλοκαιρι, οσο ειχα τον Βασιλικο.
> 
> Καλη χρονια να εχουμε!!!


Ευχαριστω, εφερα ριζες απο Ελλαδα και εχω 2 γλαστρες θα το δωσω αυριο κιολας. Καλη χρονια με υγεια  ερχετε σε 15' και στην Αγγλια  :Happy0159:

----------


## jk21

Αντωνη αν ειναι ασποριαστα ,σιγουρα θα τα προτιμησουν και θα τα λιανισουν ! αν ειναι σποριασμενα ,δεν ξερω  οταν θα εχουν ηδη βαρυστομιαχιαζει απο το συνολο των σπορων που θα εχουν σιγουρα πρωτα εξαφανισει ,αν θα συνεχισουν και με φυλλα ..... ειδικα οι καρδερινες λατρευουν τον σπορο του βασιλικου !!!

----------


## antonispahn

> Αντωνη αν ειναι ασποριαστα ,σιγουρα θα τα προτιμησουν και θα τα λιανισουν ! αν ειναι σποριασμενα ,δεν ξερω  οταν θα εχουν ηδη βαρυστομιαχιαζει απο το συνολο των σπορων που θα εχουν σιγουρα πρωτα εξαφανισει ,αν θα συνεχισουν και με φυλλα ..... ειδικα οι καρδερινες λατρευουν τον σπορο του βασιλικου !!!


Καλησπέρα Δημήτρη, καλή χρονια, έβαλα λίγα φυλλαράκια "ασποριαστα" και τσιμπήσανε καλά. να το δίνω μια fora τη βδομάδα

----------


## jk21

αν δεν δινεις χορταρικα ,αυτη τη βδομαδα αρκει 3 φορες ειτε το ιδιο ειτε κατι αλλο που θα εισαγαγεις .καθε βδομαδα μια μερα παραπανω ειτε το ιδιο ειτε και κατι αλλο .Ακομα και βασιλικο να επιλεγουν μονο (που δεν το νομιζω )σταδιακα μπορεις να δινεις και καθε μερα ,αλλα αν σου φαινεται υπερβολικο (δεν ειναι ) και οι 5 οκ ειναι .ο βασιλικος εχει και αντιβακτηριακες ιδιοτητες ,οπως ισως εχεις δει  .Οσο ζεσταινει ο καιρος το καθε μερα ,για μενα ειναι επιβεβλημενο .Γενικα τα πουλια που προερχονται απο προσφατες γεννιες προγονων στη φυση ,εχουν μαθει να προσφερουν το νερο στα μικρα τους ,ειδικα σε θερμους μηνες που δεν το βρισκουν και ευκολα  ,μεσω των φυτων ή των χλωρων σπορων .Για αυτο και τους αρεσουν οι αυγοτροφες που δεν ειναι ξερου τυπου

----------


## jk21



----------

